# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  ASUS công bố giải đấu FIFA Online 3 “King of Football” với nhiều phần thưởng hấp dẫn

## Vibe89

Bạn thích FIFA Online 3 thì hãy nhanh tay đăng ký giải đấu *FIFA Online 3 “King of Football”* ngay hôm nay *tại đây,* hãy nhanh tay đăng ký vì chỉ có 100 bạn đang ký sớm nhất được tham gia giải đấu.


​
*Thể lệ:


ASUS FIFA Online 3 “King of Football”* sẽ diễn ra từ ngày 07 đến 15/03/2015 tại phòng thi đấu game ASUS Phong Vũ - 125 Cách Mạng Tháng 8, Phường Bến Thành, Quận 1, Tp HCM.


*Đối tượng tham gia*


Tất cả các game thủ đang sống và làm việc trên lãnh thổ Việt Nam.


*Thời gian đăng ký từ ngày 5/3/2015 đến hết ngày 7/3/2015


Vòng loại 1: 08~09/03/2015:*


• 100 game thủ sẽ được BTC random chia cặp thi đấu loại trực tiếp để chọn ra 50 VĐV theo hình thức đấu 1 trận duy nhất.Mỗi trận đấu sẽ diễn ra trong 120 phút (giờ trong game) bao gồm 2 hiệp chính và 2 hiệp phụ. Nếu kết quả sau 120 phút vẫn là tỷ số hòa thì thắng thua sẽ được quyết định qua loạt penalty.


*Vòng loại 2: 10/03/2015*


• 50 game thủ vượt qua vòng 1 sẽ tiếp tục bốc thăm chia cặp thi đấu loại trực tiếp theo hình thức đấu 1 trận duy nhất để chọn ra 25 game thủ vào vòng đấu bảng. Mỗi trận đấu sẽ diễn ra trong 120 phút (giờ trong game) bao gồm 2 hiệp chính và 2 hiệp phụ. Nếu kết quả sau 120 phút vẫn là tỷ số hòa thì thắng thua sẽ được quyết định qua loạt penalty.


*Vòng bảng 1: 11 ~ 14/03/2015*


• 25 game thủ sẽ bốc thăm chia thành 5 bảng mỗi bảng 5 game thủ thi đấu vòng tròn một lượt tính điểm để chọn ra mỗi bảng 2 game thủ có số điểm cao nhất (tổng cộng 10 game thủ) tiến vào vòng đấu bảng thứ hai. Mỗi chiến thắng được tính 3 điểm, hòa 1 điểm, mỗi trận đấu diễn ra trong 90 phút (giờ trong game) và không có hiệp phụ. Nếu có hai game thủ bằng điểm nhau sau khi kết thúc vòng bảng 1, người có hiệu số bàn thắng bại cao hơn sẽ là người xếp trên.


*Vòng bảng 2: 15/03/2015*


10 game thủ sẽ bốc thăm chia thành 2 bảng A & B mỗi bảng 5 game thủ thi đấu vòng tròn một lượt tính điểm để chọn ra mỗi bảng 2 game thủ có số điểm cao nhất (tổng cộng 4 game thủ) tiến vào vòng bán kết. Mỗi chiến thắng được tính 3 điểm, hòa 1 điểm, mỗi trận đấu diễn ra trong 90 phút (giờ trong game) và không có hiệp phụ. Nếu có hai game thủ bằng điểm nhau sau khi kết thúc vòng bảng 2, người có hiệu số bàn thắng bại cao hơn sẽ là người xếp trên.


*Bán kết & chung kết: 15/03/2015*


• 4 game thủ sẽ phân chia thành 2 cặp đấu như sau: nhất bảng A gặp nhì bảng B và nhất bảng B gặp nhì bảng A. Hình thức thi đấu: Best of 3 – hai game thủ thi đấu 3 trận và người thắng 2 trong số 3 trận sẽ là người chiến thắng. Nếu sau 90 phút thi đấu (giờ trong game) của trận thứ 3 hai game thủ kết thúc với tỷ số hòa và mỗi người đã có 1 chiến thắng trước đó thì người có hiệu số bàn thắng bại cao hơn sau cả 3 trận sẽ là người chiến thắng. Người chiến thắng trong 2 cặp đấu bán kết sẽ thi đấu chung kết, còn người thất bại sẽ thi đấu tranh giải 3. Các trận chung kết và tranh giải 3 diễn ra theo thể thức tương tự như trận bán kết.


*Thời gian bắt đầu thi đấu.* 


Bắt đầu thi đấu từ *09:00AM* thứ Bảy ngày 7/03/2015 đến *12:00* nghỉ trưa và bắt đầu thi đấu lại lúc *01:30PM*, kết thúc ngày thi đấu sau khi đã có 24 trận đấu diễn ra.


*Nội quy:*


- Nếu trong khi thi đấu xảy ra mâu thuẫn, tranh cãi về kết quả thi đấu thì ban tổ chức (BTC) là người đưa ra quyết định cuối cùng.


- Nếu trong trường hợp 2 game thủ đang thi đấu mà xảy ra sự cố (mất điện, mất kết nối, một trong 2 người chơi bỏ cuộc,…) thì các game thủ chụp lại màn hình tại thời điểm có sự xác nhận của trọng tài hiện trường và nhanh chóng theo chỉ đạo của trọng tài tiến hành thi đấu lại. Kết quả thi đấu ở thời điểm diễn ra sự cố bị hủy bỏ.


- Thi đấu 6 phút/ trận. Riêng trận chung kết thi đấu 8 phút/ trận.


- Luật thi đấu tuân thủ theo luật FIFA Online 3


Giải thưởng:


*1 Giải nhất*: Combo tai nghe Game Cerberus + Mouse Strix + Keyboard Strix


*1 Giải nhì*: Combo Mouse Strix + Keyboard Strix.


*2 Giải Ba*: mỗi giải 1 Mouse Strix


*6 Giải Khuyến khích*: mỗi giải 1 áo thun ASUS ROG


*Xem luật thi đấu chính thức fifa online 3 tại đây:*

----------

